# Lights Out This Afternoon!!!!



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

I had two buddies Zack and Glen with me today for an afternoon scouting trip. We got in the water at 3 pm and fished until dark, hit 2 different spots. We caught 40 plus trout with a dozen over 5lbs and 14 reds. No giants but a ton of solid fish. We starting catching fish as soon as we got in the water and Zack was releasing a 6 lber when I was picking him up at dark. We had an epic top water bite an hour before dark. This Spring is going to be one to tell stories about!


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Pic*

Solid fish


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Zack C.*

Zack was on fire today!


----------

